# Cannot Overclock an Underclocked ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850



## Thundaar (Mar 26, 2007)

I have the MSI GT735 and I read reviews before buying this. One of the complaints was that this laptop's graphics card was underclocked 20%. The current clock (according to ATT) is 480/600 while it has been found that this card is actually supposed to clock at 580/750. I loaded Vista Ultimate x64 into this laptop before trying to overclock.

I tried RivaTuner, ATITool, and ATI Tray Tools, but Riva doesn't recognize the card, and ATITool/ATI Tray Tools won't let me change the clock speed because when I move the bar up, and hit 'Apply Clock Settings' or 'Apply' respectively, it would go back to the default clocks.

The Catalyst Control Center doesn't have an overdrive mode for this card for some reason and it also doesn't have PowerXpress (it has PowerPlay though).

So I wanted to either clock this to its normal rate or perhaps overclock it (although I don't see what purpose that would serve and I don't know if that would make it hotter seeing as underclocking was meant to save energy/keep the laptop cooler).

It's a gaming laptop though, so I want to see it perform as well as possible. I don't know if overclocking would heat this thing up and I've delved into many things with computers, but I've never touched on overclocking. I hope this isn't something I will regret.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

overclocking will make it hotter as it will use more voltage more voltage means more heat. It is generally thought of a bad idea to oveclock a laptop or any of its components because of the heat issue.


----------

